# kernel 3.4 sinnvolle Optionen + Tuning für Desktop

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

nachdem ich mein System zerschossen und neu installiert habe basiert der kernel auf einer älteren .config (2.6.*).

Die würde ich gen auf einen aktuellen Stand bringen. Welche Optionen sollten in 3.4.* aktiviert sein? 

Ich denke da so an 

```
Automatic process group scheduling (SCHED_AUTOGROUP)
```

 u. ä.

```
SLUB oder SLAB
```

----------

## mrueg

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS sonst hast du ein Problem ab udev 182 (noch nicht stable, aber wirds sicher mal werden)

ansonsten fand ich diese seite immer recht angenehm:

http://kernel-seeds.org/

----------

## flammenflitzer

Preemption Model

->Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) 

oder

->Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop

CONFIG_MEMTEST: ja /nein

Default I/O scheduler ?

usw.

----------

